# Copper Coat on head gasket



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

had the front head shaved due to some anti freeze in the exhaust. bought a new gasket set but was wondering if anyone else had ever put copper coat on a new head gasket and the results. I don't wanna pull her apart again this year.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I say put it on there


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

ive had good luck on my 2 stroke jet ski


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Copper coat is good stuff. I'm not sure if you've ever used it before but if you have disregard the following info cause you probably already know. Only spray the gasket not the head or the top of the jug. Early in my years I sprayed the head on a flat head 4 cylinder and could not get the thing to crank. I don't know if the copper in the spray gave the spark a path to ground or what but I couldn't get it to start until I removed the head and cleaned off the copper coat. Just another one of those lessons learned.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

WOW Didn't know that IB. Have had the head off several times and this time found a small dip in the top of the jug not common from what Ive heard. their steel . So machined both bought new instead of trying to reuse the old gasket. I'm just trying to make this thing bullet proof. I don't want to cook the engine it's my 2nd build. I put copper coat on the gasket top and bottom. gonna call a friend with a digital t-wrench to see if my harbor freight wrench is correct on ft. lbs. The blow by came out the top side of the head and into the cylinder by the only two holes that don't match the cylinder openings. O O top closest to carbs.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Since you are having so much trouble with it, it's a good idea to torque it to specs, run the engine a while, then re-torque it. I'm not positive but I think it says to do that in the manual. I know it's a lot of trouble but if it helps correct your problem it would be well worth it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

not sure what kind of compression your running but you might want to go up on the torque some then do like IBBruin said if your continuing to have problems


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Compression is about 10-1. 12 one thousandths milled off the base of both heads at a local machine shop, l thought of going 2 lbs. over on torque.
(don't know what is safe) the book does not say to re-torque. I remember the old Chevy's used to re-torque after 5 hours on the motor. Hope this gets it. I hate setting the cam timing up. Always afraid I'll bend a valve. I've made that mistake b4 . 2 valves $60. I'm going to make a trophy style plaque for the garage and put all the parts that I have broken up on it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Im wanting to say flynt re torqued mine to 50ft-lbs. does that sound right?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

14 lbs. over is *a lot*. I don't think I would go more than 5 over. snapping a bolt or damaging those threads is no easy fix. Besides next tear down will include Weisco pistons. I want to be able to get it apart again.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I normally go 5 over on the head bolts. The times I've had to split a case I always torque em dead on spec and in the proper sequence. It's a long way back in if you have a case leaking.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe it wasn't 50 then ha ha for some reason that number rings a bell but it could be for something else that's why I asked if that sounded about right. 

How many times have you had it apart for head gasket issues?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*3rd time* off. milled both heads this last time. started it up and. leaking with that sweet engine ice smell. tore it down and pulled the jug. Machine shop thinks I just take it apart for "monthly carbon cleanings" . anyway the jug had a warp at the top. VERY RARE. but also my luck. this needs to be the last time. were in peak riding season here. gets hot in the summer. have to agree with IB on that. I thought you were f-in with me on 50 lbs. sounded like something you would get on HL sight. LOL


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

for some reason that number is stuck in my head but I also wasnt positive thats why I put the whole "does that sound right?" at the end. Have you checked the head to make sure it wasnt warped?

that sure is alot of problems to be having with a std. bore unless your hiding something.:thinking: just messing with ya did you ever get that PM i sent you?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh yeah the heads were both warped. when I break something I don't play around. Had them diamond surfaced at the machine shop here. could see the warp get smaller and smaller every time the machine made a pass. never occured to me to chech the jugs as well. I got your PM but my neighbor and I have been off on shifts. never seem to be in the same place at the same time , both busy now with work.


----------

